# Win xp home cannot connect to Win 7.



## ChrisPbass (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a win xp laptop which connects via wireless to a cheap belkin router
I have a Win 7 pro laptop which is hardwired to the router.
The Win 7 machine is NOT set up for home groups. 
We are all on the same workgroup.

I have added the user name from the XP machine to the Win 7 pro machine with admin rights. 
I shared a folder on Win 7 and added the user name and gave read/write rights.

I have no software firewall.

When I try to connect via win explorer via the workgroup I see the Win 7 machine (after 10 seconds). 
I see 'User' folder which I can browse and I see the folder that I shared but I can't access it. Access denied...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry no one has been by to help you...I'm at a loss about your issue but I'll drop a PM to the manager of the Networking section...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What antivirus is on the Windows 7 pc?


----------



## ChrisPbass (Dec 31, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> What antivirus is on the Windows 7 pc?


ESET 5.x


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That has a firewall function . . disable it and see if you have access


----------



## ChrisPbass (Dec 31, 2011)

it's just the AV and I see no firewall settings anywhere.
disabled all of ESET and no changes.
NOTE: I can get into the 'user' folder that is shared (by default?) on Win 7. it has music/saved games/docs etc...

one more thing, I have other PCs/Devices on this network and this pc XP will browse to them through the network quickly even if it IS denied access. Browsing to the , only, win 7 machine takes 20 seconds. ONCE I see the folders I can browse 'user' quickly.


----------



## ChrisPbass (Dec 31, 2011)

Ooops... there is something called HIPS. I'm disabling it and rebooting to see if that is a firewall. Looks like it may be.


----------



## ChrisPbass (Dec 31, 2011)

Disabled ALL of ESET including HIPS which seems to block outward heading programs and still....can't get to the shared folders except for 'user'.
oy


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I just moved your Thread from XP Support to File and Application Sharing in Network Forums to better assist you.

Thanks Jim for letting us know.
==============================
In addition to the link please create the same UserName and Password on both computers.

Alternatively, try accessing the shared folder or Drive this way:

Click on the Windows Orb, type \\ComputerName\SharedFolderName press enter, also the Computer Name can be replaced by an IP Address.

Also, please post the ipconfig /all in a *.txt file* of both computers. See this Sticky for the instruction: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------

